# Instant offers after finishing block early



## Ted L. (Jun 8, 2017)

I know that with regular blocks you cannot have overlapping shifts even if you finish early. Does the same apply to instant offers? I was given 2 packages to deliver today on a 4.5 hour block and am wondering if I can still get instant offers.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

No. Locked out as well. Turn on UberEats as you are getting towards your last stop.


----------

